# Head butting/ramming



## jkingler (Feb 28, 2012)

Greetings from funkycow, jkingler's other half. 

Yesterday, we removed and replaced Deedle's coir, since he was overdue.

Tonight we got home after the usual tort bedtime, and our baby Deeds was already burrowed - but I decided that the enclosure looked a bit parched and thought hey, why not mist him. 

After his spritzing, he woke up, wandered off towards his food area, and I tried hand feed him but...he was ornery! He was more interested in head butting and trying to bite my fingers. 

It is definitely butting, as it happened half a dozen times. Even when I would put my fingers off on the other side of his enclosure, when he noticed them he would march over, ascertain that there were indeed fingers there, and after a moment of pondering, RAM! RAM! RAM! 

Is this something to be concerned about? Is he stressed and trying to assert dominance in his enclosure/Deedadu?


----------



## Arizona Sulcata (Feb 29, 2012)

He's just showing his dominance to an intruder in his domain. Very common especially after being sprayed. Everytime I spray mine they get a little agitated. But its what needs to be done so keep on spraying! Might not pesture him with your fingers anymore though... Haha


----------



## ascott (Feb 29, 2012)

I have a Redfoot that does the same thing....lines himself up, tucks his head in, jacks his back end up, digs in the back feet to get a good push off, and off he goes to ram my hand and after I laugh really hard (thankfully he does not know this as I am sure his little rufian soul would be tarnished...lol) I politely let him think he is yet again the ruler of his kingdom....

Now, I do know that if you have a large tortoise it is not as comical, but to me with regards to my guy...I am totally fine with his rufian persona...I also have one of my adult male CDT Herman that will absolutely sneak up on you and body slam you and then try to move you by shoving and if that does not work he will go after my ankle and toes....the only appeasing is, well....the food fairy must bring peace to his crazy war path....LOL


----------



## JoesMum (Feb 29, 2012)

Joe is a total pain with this in the summer months. You learn to do the gardening or hang the washing with the sole of your sandal or shoe facing him. If he catches you on the ankle bone it $%&^*!* hurts!


----------



## Laura (Feb 29, 2012)

so long as it isnt a sulcata doing that.. its managable.. but not encouraged.


----------

